# NetBeans 4 und WTK [Anfänger]



## dernub (14. Jun 2006)

Hi 
[Habe noch nie in Java programmiert, jedoch 1 Jahr Perl und 2 Jahre lang Delphi und ein halbes Jahr C, -> es geht nur ums Einrichten, mit der Sprache werde ich selbst fertig ]

ich möchte nun anfangen Java apps für 'Handys' zu schreiben jedoch verstehe ich das nicht mit dem Einrichten...
Ich benutze NetBeans IDE 4.0 und habe jdk1.5.0_02. Ich habe einfach mal NetBeans aufgemacht und im Platform Manager unter Src die WTK *.zip eingefügt.

Reicht das oder muss ich noch etwas machen?

Ich frage deshalb weil wenn ich in neues Projekt erstelle steht immer noch J2SE....


mfg


----------



## AlArenal (14. Jun 2006)

http://www.netbeans.org/products/mobility/


----------



## dernub (14. Jun 2006)

hey danke!!

hm ich habe mal bissel rumgespielt und etwas erstellt jedoch läuft die jar datei nicht auf meinem moto e770v... ungültige datei Oo


----------



## Jockel (14. Jun 2006)

Ist die JAD-Datei respektive deren Einträge korrekt? Ist die Dateigröße legitim?


----------



## Guest (14. Jun 2006)

Jockel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist die JAD-Datei respektive deren Einträge korrekt? Ist die Dateigröße legitim?



Die Dateigröße ist ok [2kb] hab 1gb speicher ^^
aber was meinst du mit respektive deren Einträge?

Hm ich habe eigentlich nur das HelloMIDlet bearbeitet...^^


----------



## dernub (14. Jun 2006)

ich hab den fehler gefunden, es ich habe in den eigenschaften aus spaß die midlet version auf 666 gesetzt ^^ bei 1.0 gehts aber wieder 

danke^^


----------



## AlArenal (14. Jun 2006)

dernub hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich hab den fehler gefunden, es ich habe in den eigenschaften aus spaß die midlet version auf 666 gesetzt ^^ bei 1.0 gehts aber wieder



Ja, so ein gut erzogenes katholisches Handy versteht bei 666 keinen Spaß....


----------

